# Electric Step



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

Hi

my mother is finding it difficult to climb up the electric step and at the weekend we borrowed the caravan step from the van next door that has to steps to it, but how do i disengage the electric step from operating when opening the door, it works off the key fob, click either top or bottom button and alarm goes off doors open and step comes out, press the middle button and the step goes in. i have looked in the manual but it doesn't mention the step etc where it is powered from etc is it just removing a fuse and if so which one.

kindest regards

Keith


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Kieth,
If you give a little more info , ie model and year you may have a better response.
Some models have a white rocker switch on the step box. It may be a simple operation to isolate the wires.

you may have to remove the fuses one by one until you find the correct one.

Dave p


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Keith, the step can be disabled from operating with the lock and unlock button by removing the two jumpers in the EM50 unit, please see the attached instructions

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EM50_Tech_Data.pdf

The EM50 is located behind the drivers seat and houses the fuses and other connectors, if you need assistance then please ring our technical people 01482 678981 or send us a PM and some one ring you to talk you through making the changes.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

thanks for the information i have printed your link off, and again thank you

i will be seeing into this at the weekend


----------

